# Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: The Exo War



## Exo-Raikou (Mar 6, 2009)

This story follows the adventures of a human named Max, who wakes up to find that he's been transformed into a Gible, and Connor, a Totodile he met when he woke up. Years have passed since the Time Gear crisis, and a sinister plot is unfolding in this land- a plot that could endanger the lives of thousands of pokemon. Can they stop this Plan before it's too late? Will they find out what caused Max to become a pokemon? Or will they die trying?

*Note that this comic does have some spoilers for PMD2*


Issue 1
Issue 2
Issue 3
Issue 4
Issue 5
Issue 6
Issue 7
Issue 8
Issue 9
Issue 10
Issue 11
Issue 12
Issue 13
Issue 14
Issue 15
Issue 16
Issue 17
Issue 18
Issue 19
Issue 20
Issue 21
Issue 22
Issue 23
Issue 24
Issue 25
Issue 26
Issue 27
Issue 28
Issue 29
Issue 30
Issue 31
Issue 32
Issue 33
Issue 34
Issue 35
Issue 36
Issue 37
Issue 38
Issue 39


Special Thanks
The Spriters-Resource for providing the sprites I use
Mike the Foxhog's Explorers of Oddity and Blazking's PMD: The Idiots For Inspiration
Mewtwo, for making the Gible face changes


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Pokemon Mystery Dunegon: The Exo War*

I inspired someone? :D

So yeah this seems cool and good and all, but the transition from issues one and two seems a bit lacking. Suddenly "Max" goes from being outside of town to being in a jungle. Just a little confused there.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Pokemon Mystery Dunegon: The Exo War*

That bit's left to the reader's imagination. The basic summary is that introductions were made, Max panicked over becoming a Gible, and ran in one random direction.

Perhaps I'll create a flashback comic that establishes exactly what did end up happening in between Max's awakening and fleeing to the Jungle.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Pokemon Mystery Dunegon: The Exo War*

Wow, I like this. I especially enjoyed issue 7, which left me hanging. It made me unable to wait to see more (as if I don't have enough things to wait for already)! Keep it up!

Sorry, I can't make emotions for Gible, though...


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Pokemon Mystery Dunegon: The Exo War*

I just might be able to do Gible expressions. If you could name the ones you need, I may be able to help... because it is also a style in my shop; PMD Expression Changes!

Also, nice comic! Number Seven is keeping me in suspence...


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Pokemon Mystery Dunegon: The Exo War*

FINALLY some new issues! I couldn't motivate myself to finish the last two, until today.


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Pokemon Mystery Dunegon: The Exo War*

You have a nice comic format, and your story is unfolding nicely. I guess the only thing I have to say negatively about this is the battle system looks kind of weird with the narrator type format (eg. So-and-so used Move!) It makes it sound like someone is playing a video game. :P


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Pokemon Mystery Dunegon: The Exo War*



Aethelstan said:


> You have a nice comic format, and your story is unfolding nicely. I guess the only thing I have to say negatively about this is the battle system looks kind of weird with the narrator type format (eg. So-and-so used Move!) It makes it sound like someone is playing a video game. :P


That is kind of the point. I'm constructing the comic as if it were another Mystery Dungeon game. I'm no big fan of the battle format, but it's the best way I can think of to present it.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Pokemon Mystery Dunegon: The Exo War*

Added a few more issues

Important Notice
From Issue 29 onward, I'm going to do the comics in the style of Cryptica's Pokemon mystery Dungeon: Luster because the text box style that I'd been using was starting to get frustrating.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Jul 1, 2009)

Great story! Make more Issues!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 1, 2009)

Yay! More issues!

Heheheh... slight Luster reference in Issue 29 xD


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, that was done as a sort of "tip of the hat" to your series. (And I also figured one good deed deserved another.)

In any case, I finally motivated myself enough to make three issues. I will try to make more tomorrow, but no promises.

The following is for people who have read issue 39:



Spoiler



I can understand why people would think of Chatot as the villain in this piece. He _did_ antagonize Max to his breaking point (which is a foreshadowing, incidentally.) But what you need to understand is that he just wants the best for the Guild, and he's somewhat paranoid about Max. So when Max and Connor failed an important mission, he overreacted, and realized he overreacted after Max blew up at him.


----------

